# The scandalous price of Campingaz 907



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

A campingaz 907 contains just 2.5kg of Butane. I don't use a lot of gas (only for cooking) so the size is fine for my needs but the price! A refill/swap is now £21! It wasn't that long ago that the price was hiked to £17+. The same local outlet charges £20 for a 7kg calor.

I don't mind paying more per litre for less if its like a 20-30% markup but that is 250% greater by my reckoning. Especially given that Calor refill campingaz cylinders in this country.

One of my cylinders ran out in Holland so I asked at the campsite how much a swap would be - 35€ was the answer so I declined. At this rate I'll be dispensing with gas altogether.

My next van will have an LPG tank.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,


My 13 kg calor cost £16.50.


norm


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

Where from Norm ? i just paid £16 for a 3.9 Kg 8O


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon Dilly,


The local plant hire shop or Lowdhams.

I am in west yorkshire . The cost of the gas does,nt seem to cost much from one container to the next.


norm


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I shall whisper this very quietly

refilled our nearly empty 13kg & 6kg Gaslow tanks this week

the cost for 20.4 litres @ 59p/l was only

*£12.04!!*


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes you all, understood ...... but I don't have room for any of that stuff. With diesel heating all electric fridge (compressor) and only a two burner hob 20 litres of gas would last several years I only bought 2 cylinders most years and one year only one. 

Its a bit like a hard up pensioner finding that the 80gm size of tinned peas is twice the price of the 225gm tin.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

just jog my memory, :roll: again I hear, did not one of our members get all his appliances to run on Diesel.did fit a ehu I think as well.
going back a little. 

cabby


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Ah, solly sarry, I should have looked more closely at your avatar.

Compared to the obscene price of CampingGaz it might be cheaper to run your hob on whisky!


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I could suggest If you have the adaptor that allows a remote regulator to be connected on the 907 then you can refill them from a upside down calor cylinder but I won't suggest it as it's dangerous and over the years I've never done it ever......ever... ever


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We are in the same position, we cannot carry big cylinders so its the CampingGaz 907. It is horribly expensive compared to everything else. Like Frank we use gas only for heating and had we known that the 907 was so expensive we would have looked at having diesel cooking, though perhaps not as a retrofit.
Can't go for a LPG tank as we use the tunnel.
Lala


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

lalala said:


> Can't go for a LPG tank as we use the tunnel.
> Lala


The tunnels restriction is only for LPG fuelled vehicles, not vehicles with an LPG tank for heating cooking etc.
As long as it is turned off during travel you will be OK.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Stanner said:


> lalala said:
> 
> 
> > Can't go for a LPG tank as we use the tunnel.
> ...


That's interesting... any idea how big such a tank is and where it would go in a VW T5. We have diesel heating so only need cooking.
thanks
Lala


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Petrol VWs that have had LPG conversion use area of under chassis spare wheel carrier. (perhaps they don't then have a spare wheel)

For info: engine LPG tanks are liquid take off ie at bottom of tank/cylinder ones for cooking heating supplies are gas take off ie like 907 cylinders at the top. That is presumably the reasoning behind the tunnel only banning LPG powered vehicles.


----------



## linz (Mar 21, 2010)

*LPG gas conversion*

we have converted to lpg and is so cheap to refill and lasts twice as long. we can still use the tunnel crossing because only vehicles using lpg to fuel the engine are restricted. so long as lpg is for heating and appliances it is ok.... i would certainly reccomend it. best £700 we spent...


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> hen you can refill them from a upside down calor cylinder


What does turning them upside down do ?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

lalala said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > lalala said:
> ...


No idea what is available for you to fit, but here are all the rules/whys/wherefores of LPG and the Tunnel.

http://www.eurotunnel.com/ukcP3Main/ukcPassengers/ukcTravel/ukpLPG


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Frank, does your 907 bottle fit in a cupboard on the outside?

If so, could you not put a small LPG tank in there !!

Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas*

Hi

Yes it puzzles me re the 907. I see them on sale at £24.50 - well exchange, yet my 13KG is £22!

I am going to hazard a guess that a lot of 907's get lost, and do not get exchanged, thus the cost of this is factored in.

Russell


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

steco1958 said:


> Frank, does your 907 bottle fit in a cupboard on the outside?
> 
> If so, could you not put a small LPG tank in there !!
> 
> Steve


No its just inside the sliding door. There was no suitable place to put an outside locker when I moved it from the middle of the van, see photo (before restrainer fitted)









also if interested midlife refit blog (move of gas adding solar panel various electric changes) >click here<


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Frank,

If that locker is on the outside wall, surely there is a small LPG fillable tank that would fit, only a couple of days ago "Clive Mott" linked to a site, where the tanks looked quite small.

Steve


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

steco1958 said:


> Frank,
> 
> If that locker is on the outside wall, surely there is a small LPG fillable tank that would fit, only a couple of days ago "Clive Mott" linked to a site, where the tanks looked quite small.
> 
> Steve


No as I said its behind the sliding door and there is a gap between it and side wall of van. See Blog for more pics.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Gas*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes it puzzles me re the 907. I see them on sale at £24.50 - well exchange, yet my 13KG is £22!
> 
> ...


They charge it "because they can".

Seen the relative price of "refilling" the smaller CG cylinders?


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

goldi said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> My 13 kg calor cost £16.50.
> 
> norm


But will it fit a locker designed for a camping gaz 907 bottle?

Some people have no choice but to buy the more expensive gas!!!!!


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

pippin said:


> I shall whisper this very quietly
> 
> refilled our nearly empty 13kg & 6kg Gaslow tanks this week
> 
> ...


Will this system fit into the smaller campervans?

No!!! I thought not so its no good for me.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon folks,

I shall update the price which I paid for the last 13kg cylinder I bought about 9 months ago £26.
I have to buy 2 more 13kg cylinders next week I wonder what the price will be then.


norm


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

aultymer said:


> > hen you can refill them from a upside down calor cylinder
> 
> 
> What does turning them upside down do ?


I assume the idea is to get "liquid gas" out of the calor bottle and into the 907.

Don't know if/how this would actually work though - never mind how dangerous it would be. 8O

I would have thought that as soon as there is some liquid in the 907 it would boil and thus pressurise the recipient bottle thus stopping the flow from the donor - but, what do I know?? :?

Cheers

Dave

Edit - Out of interest I had a Google and found this - not recommended obviously :roll:

http://forum.club8090.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=102843


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Oldun, Goldie, and Harley dave,

Do you realise you have contributed to a 3 year old thread ?

Just asking as I believe the issue was resolved, however i know that gas is still V expensive.

Steve


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Well spotted - must admit I didn't check the date of the original post and I DID read all through.

Anyway - I think it still applies (and I do have an empty 907 and an account with BES ...)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Interesting topic, even if it was started by Frank a few years ago. 

The April edition of Practical Motorhome popped through the door today and it contains a breakdown of the cost per kg of various types of gas.

Campingaz 904 (1.8kg)......£9.43 per kg

Campingaz 907 (2.75kg)....£7.26 per kg

Calor Propane (3.9kg)........£3.97 per kg

Calor Propane (6kg)...........£3.33 per kg

Calor Lite (6kg).................. £3.66 per kg

Calor Propane (13kg).........£1.96 per kg

Autogas in 6kg...................£1.42 per kg


Mike


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Yes camping gas has gone up a lot in the last 4 years we carry 2 bottles as back up, only because you can get it almost any wear. A few years ago we were paying 9 euro now i think its about 22 euro :roll:


----------

